# Button geht net...



## tomovic (26. Jul 2014)

hallo,
möchte gerne eine Button erstellen:
Dazu ziehe ich den Button in mein Display:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<RelativeLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    android:id="@+id/game"
    android:layout_width="fill_parent"
    android:layout_height="fill_parent">

    <Button  
        android:id="@+id/button1"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignParentBottom="true"
        android:layout_alignParentRight="true"
        android:layout_marginBottom="26dp"
        android:layout_marginRight="40dp"
        android:text="Button" />    <---------------Hardcoded sting "Button",shold use @string resource

</RelativeLayout>
```

In dem Tut kommt kein Ausrufezeichen.Ich mache irgend wo ein Denkfehler.


----------



## Dagobert (28. Jul 2014)

???


----------



## anti-held (28. Jul 2014)

Das ist kein Fehler, sondern nur eine Warnung!
Du gibst an, dass dein Button den Text "Button" enthalten soll. (und das immer)
Das ist unschön, denn so lässt du keine automatische Übersetzung zu.
Sieh dir hierzu doch folgende links an:
String Resource
Localization


----------

